# Mosconi AS 100.4



## Ruchab91 (Jan 13, 2014)

Mosconi as 100 4 High End Sq 4CH Will Only SHIP in The USA | eBay 

Not mine wish he would ship Can side i would bid lol.


----------



## xMplar (Feb 18, 2009)

Is it an issue to get mosconi in the US hell I was dealing with a guy there apparently it was an issue getting helix gear aswell like comp range A2 and A4 or spxl sub and amps or CDSP dsp units from helix we actually have heaps of left over NOS gear here and ozzie sq almost doesnt exist so mosconi helix and the like don't sell well
Here in oz if they are hard to get in the US it kinda seems the answer is simple


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

xMplar said:


> Is it an issue to get mosconi in the US hell I was dealing with a guy there apparently it was an issue getting helix gear aswell like comp range A2 and A4 or spxl sub and amps or CDSP dsp units from helix we actually have heaps of left over NOS gear here and ozzie sq almost doesnt exist so mosconi helix and the like don't sell well
> Here in oz if they are hard to get in the US it kinda seems the answer is simple


There are no issues with Mosconi in the US. We are one of Mosconi's importers.


----------



## 700whpfocus (May 10, 2010)

how much does the 120.4 go for? My friend bought one from a dealer but he will not give a warrenty......sounds strange. i wonder if they are not authorized dealers and just bought some as a group buy to see if they wanna become a dealer. he paid about 640 with tax


----------

